# Trail Tech 30w HID light review



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't work for anyone involved with Trail Tech or Batteryspace. I'm not a company shill, and I am not getting paid or discounted product for this write up... although Batteryspace does offer it for good and bad reviews.

How do I begin? This set-up is NOT for everyone. The globe is big, and the light is blinding. The globe can get hot, and demands 5-10mph of forward movement for cooling. The lithium battery is a lot of battery, and it requires more care than a typical mountainbike light battery such as a lead-acid or Ni-Mh. The mount is not ideal, and I had to do some mods right out of the box to make it function correctly. There is virtually no warranty with this set-up either, but they say it is Light-Brite bright! Now onto the details....

This is the package I got:

https://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2499










GLOBE:










Wow... I knew it was big, and it is! Big and silver. The power cord is well constructed with a solid fitting for connection to the battery. It is thick with a strong coil. I like it. The power cord from the globe to the switch could be a bit cleaner. The wire wrapping doesn't quite finish up at the switch. I will be modding it with some heatshrink soon enough. The switch itself is nice and solid and comes equipped with a red, Belkin, velcro strap for wrapping on the stem or the bars. I wrap it around the stem with the battery cable inside so the connections at the globe don't get yanked on for any reason. It works pretty well, and is a fast mounting setup.

BATTERY:










Solid Li-ion build. Big capacity. The smart charger works well, and the battery only took about 5 hours to charge out of the box. It would take several more hours if it was discharged. I have not used it for a full 3.5 hours as it says you can, but it has been at least 2 hours without any issues. My charge times have been pretty short as well. If that is any indication as to the capacity of the battery, (and it can be for sure) then I have no doubts the battery will last the 3.5 hours.

Li-ion batteries of this capacity and voltage must be treated with care. I put the battery in the spectacle pocket at the top of my hydration pack. This gives the battery pack ample padding and protection. Li-ion batteries don't like to be banged around. Don't ever charge a Li-ion unattended, smart charger or not. Charge in a fire proof container or area at all times. Li-ion batteries can explode and melt and burn and smoke. They are not to be treated lightly.

MOUNT:










Holy mother of satan! Could it be worse? I'm sure it could.... maybe... The mount that mounts to the bars is excellent. Fast, quick-release on, and off, the bars. The piece that mounts to the bar mount is a solid sliding style like many lights on the market. Slide it on, push the tab, and slide it off. It also turns the light right to left with a friction-type design. I had to tighten the bolts that manage the friction immediately. I tightened and over-tightened them, and the light does not move from side to side under rock garden, singletrack blasting duress at this point. I am not worried about that part. It will be fine, but it has an "arm" that extends out for the globe to mount on....

This is where the system breaks down. The arm has two tabs... the globe has two tabs. Using the junk hardware that is included, there is no way the light can be tightened enough to be held in a set position. Hit a few rocks, and the light is aiming at the front tire.... How is this even possible? The light is 300-400 bucks depending on battery capacity, yet the seller has obviously never tested the system. Thank goodness the globe is Trail Tech, and I have no issues with Batteryspace batteries, but whoever designed the mount for this light, doesn't ride....

I took a break from the review for a few days to mod the mount. I ended up with a larger bolt, a real nut instead of a wingnut, and some 1/4" locknuts to hold it all tight... nothing really tragic. Don't mind the valve stem nuts in the picture. 

I will ride this set-up tonight, but from the 50 curbs and sets of stairs I just rode up and down, I think it should handle anything that comes it's way now. The light had been upsidedown UNDER the bars as hanging was easier on the mount. Now it is properly on top of the bars.

Now for the skinny....

_Hey Colossus... is that 30watt HID bright or what?_

Hmm... yeah man... it's a bit bright...

It is blinding. When it is faced at you it hurts to look at. Cars flash their lights at me. People sure don't like it aiming at them. Cars slow down... people slow down... it is like a big gravity bomb that just sucks people in... The flood floods itself and illuminates the tops of 50' trees. It is fall up here so the colors are amazing... now I can view them at night from a whole new perspective.

There is no tunnel vision like there is with many HID lights. They are bright, but don't offer much more than that. The SCMR16 Eclipse is bright everywhere. Tight switchbacks at speed are easily doable. There is no substitute for a helmet AND a bar light, but this light is so bright that it just saturates to almost 180 degrees.

I laugh to myself when riding... How far we have come! To have this giant light out in front of my bike with the relatively small battery in my pack... 3.5 hours! That is a lot of fast downhills. It is a great light. Amazing. Just ditch the junk hardware.

Nice front shot:










Junky rear shot:










Good luck and happy lighted riding

_Bright lights, riding bikes with bright lights. Outta sight, riding bikes with bright lights_


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

29Colossus said:


> It is blinding. When it is faced at you it hurts to look at. Cars flash their lights at me. People sure don't like it aiming at them. Cars slow down... people slow down... it is like a big gravity bomb that just sucks people in... The flood floods itself and illuminates the tops of 50' trees. It is fall up here so the colors are amazing... now I can view them at night from a whole new perspective.


Hmm, so it sounds like this might be a good commuter bike... assuming one is willing to shell out the 360 bones for the system? What do you think?

I recently got hit while running a 15W halogen system, the driver said she "didn't see me". So I'm thinking brighter is better. I'm trying to retool my delapidated old system with some 20W bulbs, but if that fails (and it looks like it will at this point). I am tossing around the idea of going real big with the commuter light. I just don't feel to good about spending so much money on a light system that will sit out in the rain and snow at times, and thus has potential to be stolen.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

I'd guess it's too bright for commuting. Blinding ocoming drivers isn't going to help.

Reflectors, flashing lights and bright colors are your friends. I use a red blinky on my seatpost, a xenon strobe on the left side of my pack, and have a few extra reflectors dangling from my pack as well.


----------



## killsoft (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed writeup. I'd love to see a "down the trail" beam shot  

KS


----------



## Benno (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm buying one, I'll write up a review when I try it out. I'm gonna fab up a helmet mount for it.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

29Colossus - is that the spot or flood light?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Acadian said:


> 29Colossus - is that the spot or flood light?


That is the spot.... at least that is what I ordered. .It could be the flood... hard to tell really. It seems more flood than spot, but without a comparison I really can't tell.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Car headlights ...*



29Colossus said:


> That is the spot.... at least that is what I ordered. .It could be the flood... hard to tell really. It seems more flood than spot, but without a comparison I really can't tell.


How does the system car to headlights? And with the brights on?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> How does the system car to headlights? And with the brights on?


Compare to car lights?

I would need to do a direct, side-by-side comparison to see what the actual light difference is. I will try and get that done.

I can say that riding into car lights is actually fun now. Instead of squinting and shielding my eyes, I laugh and own.

I did destroy the crappy mount flying down some stairs in -10 degree temps at 4 in the morning, but I replaced the old mount with silicone hose and zip-ties. I got lucky because it is the most solid set-up I have ever had. Solid and very shock absorbing. Love it.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Beamshots, beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If not the review it is not worth anything 

Greetings - Saludos


----------



## mealsonwheels (Mar 6, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> That is the spot.... at least that is what I ordered. .It could be the flood... hard to tell really. It seems more flood than spot, but without a comparison I really can't tell.


Did you purchase this through Batteryspace? I'm looking for another way to get the 30w light without going through BS.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

mealsonwheels said:


> Did you purchase this through Batteryspace? I'm looking for another way to get the 30w light without going through BS.


Go to the source.

http://trailtech.net/store/single_hid_scmr16.html


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

mealsonwheels said:


> Did you purchase this through Batteryspace? I'm looking for another way to get the 30w light without going through BS.


I did purchase it at Batteryspace. I think you can buy the globe at trailtech.com

EDIT- I should have read Rivet post first.

There was rumor that trailtech was going to put together batteries or had them or something, but I havn't seen any updated product on their site. Calling them would be in order if I wanted to do it again, but I am fine with batteryspace. It is just that mount. It works great on the road, and it does work well below the bars, but it just can't take the bumps.


----------



## Stregone (Aug 26, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> I did destroy the crappy mount flying down some stairs in -10 degree temps at 4 in the morning, but I replaced the old mount with silicone hose and zip-ties. I got lucky because it is the most solid set-up I have ever had. Solid and very shock absorbing. Love it.


Can you post pictures of that? And maybe a description of how you made it? I've been thinking about getting one of those trailtech halogen lights, but I'd have to use that same mount, and it sure does look flimsy.


----------



## mealsonwheels (Mar 6, 2004)

Rivet said:


> Go to the source.
> 
> http://trailtech.net/store/single_hid_scmr16.html


No, I'm looking for a kit including battery, charger, etc. I already purchased the 30w kit through batteryspace and had severe problems with the light. They tried to screw me out of a refund too. Thank god they have a public forum on their website which you can leverage to get things done.


----------



## mealsonwheels (Mar 6, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> I did purchase it at Batteryspace. I think you can buy the globe at trailtech.com
> 
> EDIT- I should have read Rivet post first.
> 
> There was rumor that trailtech was going to put together batteries or had them or something, but I havn't seen any updated product on their site. Calling them would be in order if I wanted to do it again, but I am fine with batteryspace. It is just that mount. It works great on the road, and it does work well below the bars, but it just can't take the bumps.


Yeah, I called trailtech last month and they were expecting a release of a 30w kit sometime in January. I haven't seen it on their site yet, so I guess the are still QAing it.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Comments....*

I recently (about 20 days ago) got the 13W HID version of this light and found it more
than bright enough for my purposes. The batteryspace.com people indicate that it is
about 30% brighter than the 10W 550 lumen version which brings it just over the 710-
720 lumen territory. Let's just say when I kicked it in my jaw dropped in 
astonishment..I knew it was going to be bright but.....

Realistically, it is the brightest bike light I've ever used, the 30watt one must be truly
astonishing because like the poster above said "cars slow down, people slow down".

I had a woman in a minivan stop in the middle of the street because she could not
figure out where this massive light was coming from. I've been careful not to point
it at motorists or pedestrians because this thing is a yowling cannon of light that
could definetely blind someone if viewed closely or too long.

I made a video comparing the Trailtech 13W HID with a Viewpoint Gen3 (Luxeon
Star 1 watt) and a couple of Cateye EL300s, etc that might give you an idea of
how bright this is:






I also have not received any monies from the batteryspace people although if I
post a review they give me a break on further purchases I'm told..I did clue them
in on the video I did.

I should mention that the mount for the light is apparently different from the 
original posters' experience - although, I must admit I am using the helmet
mount and that lets me point the light where I want it - I also bought the spot
since I wasn't sure if the flood would be too wide a swath of light to use on 
the road. The bar mount seems decent enough but I've not used it - I like the
option to use it on any bike in my collection (I have four).

I've not used this for mountain biking yet but I am chomping at the bit to do
so, mainly on-road tests so far.

The charging of the battery is not a problem, it actually took less time than
stated. The charger simply flashes a green light when the battery is ready
for charging. I place the battery in a compartment in my camelbak and it
is ready to go. Thus far I've taken several long-ish night rides and have not
had to recharge the battery again although I haven't gone on a super long
3-4 hour excursion as yet.

Questions? Just ask.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Is this one of the Batteryspace bundled kits? I've read mixed reviews about these lights in the past so I'm very eager to see if Batteryspace has gotten the kinks out of their systems.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Trailtech is also offering a complete 30 watt kit, with helmet and bar mounts, what looks like a 3.7 aH 13.2 volt NiMH battery and charger for $310. They claim 1,875 lumens: http://trailtech.net/SCMR16_helmet_light_kits.html

Their SC4 looks to produce a terrifying amount of light: 2,750 - 3,200, depending on the bulb you choose: http://trailtech.net/single_hid_sc4.html, although it doesn't seem particularly practical for bike use. But when has that stopped anyone from using it?

Tim


----------



## mealsonwheels (Mar 6, 2004)

I ended up purchasing a Light & Motion 15w HID, and it's not nearly as bright as the 30w Trail Tech I used to have. Not even close, but I got tired of waiting for Trail Tech to offer their own package. Bummer.


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have the 30watt trail tech spot, and my wife has the 10w flood. She started mountain biking for the first time 2 months ago, a downhill is a 100% on the brakes event for her, 10watts is plenty for now. I don't think she's used the big ring yet.

Anyway, I purchased directly from trail tech and built my own mount and battery pack. At the moment I keep the batteries, a pair of 4400 mAh Lithium polymers in a saddle bag, I'm currently machining up a bracket to support a 65mm PVC pipe with end caps as a battery compartment mounted to the drink bottle bolt holes with some super big pipe support clamps.

The mount for the light is a pipe support, used for hydraulic lines, etc. https://www.stauff.com are one manufacturer I can think of. For any Australians, Pirtek and Enzed stock Stauff and generics, my generic 25mm clamps cost about 5 buck, the 65mm clamps for the PVC pipe are 20 bucks each. The clamps normally come with steep plates, I made up my own aluminum plate.

As to performance, the 30w spot is amazing, I can ride as fast at night as I do during the day on any downhill I can find. It is as better then MOST modern cars halogen low beam head lights, and gives some high beams a run for their money, and the color temperature is a LOT nicer, I've measured it at about 5675K for the center of the beam.

If I was buying a light now, I would get the SC4 in an instant, as I'm of the opinion you can NEVER have enough light. I ride exclusively off road, I cross one road to get into the park. A 10watt HID would be plenty for on road commuting, a 30w is going to blind drivers in an instant.

Before I bought the trail tech I had considered using an automotive HID kit and using an old video projector lamp mirror and building up my own support, with integrated lamp focus mechanism, but couldn't get over the 50 to 60 watt total draw demands on batteries.
An automotive HID bulb is a nominal 37 watts +/- 5-8%, with 80% efficient ballasts at best. (I measured a hella at 80%, if Hella is 80%, cheap Asian sourced ones are going to be less thats for sure)

The SC4 would be a happy compromise I feel.

Anyway, here is my mount for the 30w. As stable as a rock, but not done up so tight that during a crash it won't spin on the bars. Anyone with the piss poor batteryspace mount could make this pretty easily, trail tech sell the post mounts as an accessorie.


----------



## Poncharelli (Jan 13, 2005)

*Anyone have troubles with the light overheating?*

Seems like mine cuts off when I'm climbing on a warm night. Then sometimes that residual heat will carry into a downhill; really freaks me out when I go from 1800 lumens to 0 lumens.

And yes, my 30W trailtech is bright as hell. Here's some pics.


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

to Poncharelli: what is a warm night? what temp? even on a downhill run, it shut off? are you running 14.8v or 13.2v or 11.1v? Li or NiMH?


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but the pics are gone. Any way to put them back up?

BM


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Ah....*



Poncharelli said:


> Seems like mine cuts off when I'm climbing on a warm night. Then sometimes that residual heat will carry into a downhill; really freaks me out when I go from 1800 lumens to 0 lumens.
> 
> And yes, my 30W trailtech is bright as hell. Here's some pics.


Any beamshots?


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

18feet away on a white wall. 1/5 sec F2.8 640x480
1. niterider 15w spot halogen 6volt








2. dinotte 200l spot 7.2volt (spec 200 lumen)








3. dinotte 600l wide 7.2 volt( spot is brighter with much cleaner optics)








4. niterider hid/led last year firestorm 13.2v








5. niterider hid 2 year old light 13.2v








6. trailtech mr11 hid 10watt 11.1v 12 degree wide(500lumen)








7. trailtech mr16 30watt hid 11.1v 32 degree wide(spec 1850lumen)








8. costco bought led 3w cheap $9 light








9. dealextreme.com 7w led 2 cr123 $22 light








heard higher voltage for trailtech equal higher lumens, which mr11 suppose to be at 13 watt driven by 14.8v battery. I suppose mr16 hid 30 watt is probably only 24 watts at 11.1. mr16 does get hot with 2 hour run time with fan going. I just want to know how hot when it shut off at what ambient temp outside. notice the picture 9 7w led is equal to niterider 15watt halogen.


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

I am running mine on the 13.2V batteryspace Li-Ion battery and have never had it cut out with heat and I certainly was going up hill very slowly at night in the last 24hr race I did.

I would also be interested in seeing the photo of the mount by link1896


----------



## super-fast (Sep 28, 2006)

An HID isn't an Halogen light, over- or undervolting doesn't work. Overvolting the ballast will certainly destroy it. When you'd undervolt it is going to work harder trying to keep the output stable, till it can't anymore and the light will go off.


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

chris-crisis said:


> I am running mine on the 13.2V batteryspace Li-Ion battery and have never had it cut out with heat and I certainly was going up hill very slowly at night in the last 24hr race I did.
> 
> I would also be interested in seeing the photo of the mount by link1896


sorry I don't know what happened to my photo, here it is again:


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, that looks nice and strong however the main problem I had with mine was the light swinging on the single bolt on the bracket where the cable comes from. It would be heaps better if they designed it with a longer braket and two bolts so it couldn't swing. I found mine worked heaps better hanging upside down.

I now have to make up a bracket so I might try copy your example. My bike came off a bike rack and crashed onto the road. Bike was pretty badly scraped up and the light bracket broken but the light still works fine. I was amazed as I thought HID was supposed to be pretty fragile. Probably a lot tougher than given credit for.


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

if you don't want to waste the time. I was going to get the $150 mcr16 hid light and easily mod the mount with this kit. it's a direct fit for those two screws on the bottom. but they sell the bike mount mr16 now directly w/o mod.

https://www.trailtech.net/4251-FX.html

Single Light: SCMR16 HID Flood Handlebar Mounted
Part Number: 4251-FX
Price: $149.95 









thanx for let me know about the durability of the HID. worry that mr16 hid with heat is going to explode when I crash. I went over the handlebar crash and snag on branches and my Niterider HID is still fine. I don't know why people say they break their HID, but I don't jump gaps or drop 6-10 feet, I guess

https://www.trailtech.net/040-HBPK-01.html

Light Parts: Helmet Light Pivot Upgrate Kit


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

what was the temp outside when you were doing the 24hr race climbing? it's amazing that 30w scmr16 didn't break with the bike falling off the car. is the light frame scratched up or dented?


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

super-fast said:


> An HID isn't an Halogen light, over- or undervolting doesn't work. Overvolting the ballast will certainly destroy it. When you'd undervolt it is going to work harder trying to keep the output stable, till it can't anymore and the light will go off.


Understand about 12volt for ballast, but difference in voltage does have different output lumens. A 11.1volt Li is not as bright as from a 13.2volt NiMH or 14.8volt Li battery. 13.2 volt is same brightness as 14.8volt. so does it mean 11.1 is undervoltage even though it's putting out 12.5 volt at meter readout

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3311

Power comsumption: 10W due to 11.1V power source.

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3311

Power comsumption: 13W due to either12V or 13.2V power source.


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Mine is mounted below the bar so even though the bike took a nasty hit coming off the car the light itself wouldn't have hit the road. The bracket would have just broken from the force of the impact on the whole bike. I also like it underneath so I can turn the bike over to fix the punctures I always seem to get.

Might try ordering the Helemt Light Pivot Upgrade Kit. Only two issues are;

1, that I think my light the cable comes out at the bottom and it looks like it comes from the back on the newer lights, and
2, The postage to Australia is probably more than bracket.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Cool thread.

Here's a gif of the some of the lights posted:


----------



## mtb_mangler (Feb 3, 2005)

I purchased the kit from trailtech.net..... I am VERY pleased with my purchase... I concur the beam is just killer, but had issues with the handlebar mounting hardware as it does not seem to fit right. Other than that, cheap, bright, simple. what more can you ask for!

I don't think they mention any kind of water resistance, but took mine out on a wild wet ride with zero issues.


----------



## MR99SI (Aug 7, 2007)

I had one man was it heavy!


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

mtb_mangler said:


> I purchased the kit from trailtech.net..... I am VERY pleased with my purchase... I concur the beam is just killer, but had issues with the handlebar mounting hardware as it does not seem to fit right. Other than that, cheap, bright, simple. what more can you ask for!
> 
> I don't think they mention any kind of water resistance, but took mine out on a wild wet ride with zero issues.


Mine has been wet... really wet. It has been dropped and kicked around... dropped several times... kicked around in the snow by mistake once. It gets used several times a week. I love it.

Other than the crappy batteryspace mount, it has worked flawlessly. I'm thinking of getting another one from Trail Tech directly as it seems they have the mount sussed out, but maybe I am mistaken if what you say is the jist...

Either way...

:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb_mangler (Feb 3, 2005)

MR99SI said:


> I had one man was it heavy!


yes this light won't win any weight weenie awards... as it was designed for motorcycles. But it is not too heavy either. I mounted on my helmet at first, I was concerned about the awkward feel of that... but quickly got very used to it and could hardly feel it there shortly into my first ride.

I wonder weight comparison with the "betty" light in the shootout and how it compares with trailtech. I would imagine for a light to put out that much power is going to weigh a little more.


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

if you bought the newer version with better mount, it's only 11.5oz. the old version is 14.5oz heavy with a weird mount that's not make for bike mount. not bad for 30w, but led's 30w would be brighter then this HID, just that you would need 10 Q5 led and dispate the heat somehow in some big heatsink. Then it would be heavier and bigger then the 30W HID. I got the new 30W flood. Who got the 30W spot that they like instead of the 30W flood?


----------



## mtb_mangler (Feb 3, 2005)

hahaha I'm so happy with original light.... Had to buy another for a bike mount as well as helmet mount!!! It's gonna be daytime on the night trails


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Old thread but I thought that I would just share this.

Set up is 1x Lupine Wilma 8 (4x LED) and 1x Eclipse MR16 (1x HID)

The far reflective object is approx 250ft away.

Camera was set to 400asa and 4secs at f4 on a normal/telephoto angle setting but the last image is using a wider angle so as to include the bike as well..

*This is on low beam setting.* Trees by the distant fence are approx 275ft away from the bike (LED only)









*This is the 2nd beam setting* (LED only)








*
This is the 3rd beam setting* - handle bar moved to the right..









*This is on full beam* and approx 3000 lumens in total (28* flood)









On full beam setting, the batteries should last just over 4hrs.. the Wilma has a modified battery pack which is equal to a full charge of 8.6v @ 17.6Ah (in anticipation of a 2nd Wilma) and the HID has a modified battery pack running at full charge of 12.8v @ 10.4Ah.. thats a lot of fun..

I have not had any of the previous posted problems. I brought direct from Trail tech UK, and I have fitted the light to a made up post on the front forks.









As for cooling, no problem, I have even run it indoors under a very small fan for four hours and it did not cut off until the battery dropped into the red zone on the switch.


----------



## Benno (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting another trail tech mr16. This time I will get the spot to go on my head and put the flood on the bars. They should compliment each other quite nicely. Can't argue with 3700lumens. Liking your set up too!


----------



## Instinct (Apr 22, 2004)

Thinking about one of these bad boys for my night riding excursions. Our regular consists of a 15 min climb followed by fast technical descents, so the more light the better...

Need some advice on options, if I had only one mounting choice, would I be best with this light on my bar or helmet. Currently I have an helmet mount and my gut is saying this would be the way to go.

Also - what beam pattern is going to work best for this kind of riding in people's opinions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

The MR16 in flood mode is still a good light with some depth and personally I think is probably best on the bar if you also have a spot then the helmet is probably the place to put that.

I have chosen to keep all of my lights on the bike as I find for a helmet light to be effective, it has to be brighter than the bar mounted one, so I have kept everything on the bar.

My long term aim is to have two sets of LED, slightly angled towards the left and right and then use the HID straight down the middle. I have already got the battery power just need to get the 2nd LED and set it up.. I think with me, my eyes have got used to my current setup and they are eager for more..


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi EF,

I knew i'd seen that pic before


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

EFMax said:


> Set up is 1x Lupine Wilma 8 (4x LED) and 1x Eclipse MR16 (1x HID)


You now have enough light to travel at speeds over 50 mph. Better work on a bigger motor!


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Titus Maximus said:


> You now have enough light to travel at speeds over 50 mph. Better work on a bigger motor!


SMILES.. I laugh as my legs are killing me today.. old age no doubt..


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought one of these MR-16 Floods straight from Trail-Tech, complete with handlebar mounts. It's a brute of a light thrower on the bars. I still think the MR-11 package in the 10 watt package is the best value for a HID however. Plenty of light for single track in the tight twisties, like on switch backs or creek bed bottoms, like we ride here in Southern California.


----------

